# IELTS requirement for GSM accountants



## etarkum (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello,
I am confused regarding the IELTS requirements for General Skilled Migration (175) as Accountants (2111) 

I received CPA Australia's assessments for my qualifications in June-2010. And they were positive, stating that I am eligible to apply for migration.

While applying for CPA assessment prior to 1-July-2010, I wasn't required to provide IELTS results at this stage.

So when I now apply for migration, what type of IELTS exam should I take (General or Academic) & what would be the minimum scores in each level required?

I contacted CPA Australia, Immigration Department in Australia, and Local Australian Embassy country I reside in, but no specific reply to my query was available...

I would highly appreciate if you can guide on the above query...

Thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

The first thing you need to do is check with CPA re getting an ANZSCO code classification instead of an ASCO code, the ACS having a transition program and perhaps CPA do too.
All new Immi skilled visa applications are based on ANZSCO codes and then if you look at the skilled visa eligibility section it is quite specific in regard to english standard requirements.


----------



## etarkum (Oct 1, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> The first thing you need to do is check with CPA re getting an ANZSCO code classification instead of an ASCO code, the ACS having a transition program and perhaps ACS do too.
> All new Immi skilled visa applications are based on ANZSCO codes and then if you ;ook at the skilled visa eligibility section it is quite specific in regard to english standard requirements.


Hi Wanderer, Thanks for your reply.
I got the ANZSCO code which is 221111 for Accountants and I would be applying Skilled - Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175) 
The Immigration website does not specify that for ANZSCO Code 221111 threshold is Competent, nor does it states which type of IELTS is required. On CPA Australia website they have stated that for assessments post 1-July-2010, score 7 in each band of Academic IELTS is required. 
Since in my case, I have already received the CPA assessment before this change, so if I take General IELTS, would that be fine?


----------



## etarkum (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, I just realized that my CPA Australia assessment was done using ASCO Code (2211-11) and not ANZSCO code... Would it be valid now for skilled migration purpose as it does state that my qualifications are suitable and that my assessment results are valid for 5 years.
So would I need a reassessment for my qualifications under the new Code? In that case, IELTS query would not be relevant any more, since I would need Academic and score of 7.0...


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Your qualifications assessment and meeting visa requirements are two separate issues and CPA nor any assessing organisation have any authority over immigration regulations for which you need to solely refer to the immigration eligibility requirements.
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/175/eligibility-english.htm
If the CPA have a requirement for an accountant to have a certain standard of english, that is their business even if it exceeds what the Immigration requirement is.
For immigration, your level of english will determine whether you are eligible and whether you will get 15 points or 25.


> The IELTS is a test designed to assess an applicant's English language ability. It has an academic test and a general training test - *you need only take the general training test unless otherwise advised by your skills assessing authority.[/*QUOTE] note that:
> 
> New skilled visa applications need an ANZSCO code unless they are an onshore transitional situation that has involved study in Australia.
> 
> If you have trouble understanding the steps re assessong of qualifications and then the immigration visa application process, it may be best for you to use a MARA registered agent in Australia rather than risk losing your application fee.


----------



## HIGH VOLTAGE (Dec 18, 2009)

*Hello*

Hi Friend,

Your assessment outcome with ASCO or ANSZCO code both are eligible unless your outcome letter is out of validity date. Also you can do any module of IELTS coz both are accepted but the only thing you have to keep in mind is to secure 120 points which is not possible without Individual band 7 in each component of IELTS. Similarly if you prefer for Subclass 176 then every state requires you to get Individual band 7 in each component of IELTS. Hence try to acquire proficient level in IELTS in any module you wish (General or Academic) and then apply for the visa.

All the best.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes, on another read Immi with their SOL#3 heading words may nean if you have a valid ASCO coded assessment that corresponds to a ANZSCO code/occupation as per their list you should nominate the ANZSCO code/occupation in your visa application and hopefully Immi can come up with clearer english than " guidance...... and map across to "

Something like


> " The ASCO codes correlated to ANZSCO occupations provide DIAC-endorsed acceptance of valid ASCO coded skills assessments. An applicant with a relevant valid skills assessment in an ASCO occupation is in a visa application to use the relevant ANZSCO code and occupation. "


 would be more sensible.


----------



## etarkum (Oct 1, 2010)

*Job title - accountant*

Hello Wanderer,

I am in the process of applying for GSM visa - Accountant application online and have a few queries:

a) Current occupation - I am applying as ACCOUNTANT under GSM and have my CPA assessment as well for ACCOUNTANT. 
The issue is that my job title does not match with the SOL listing of Accountant. I work as a Project Controller in the Finance Department. However, it is closely related to Management Accountant which is on the SOL. 
Can I chose Management Accountant online (past and current employment status of 4 years section) when submitting the GSM application, although my employer letter states that I work as a Project Controller? 
Or would it help my case to have the employer state my current position as Management Accountant on the Employment Reference Letter.

b) Proof of residence - I don't live in my home country. Do I have to provide proof of residence in my current country of residence or will DIAC ask for it when needed?

c) Is certification necessary for ALL documents (education degree, degree transcripts, IELTS results, CPA assessment, address proof, etc.) when I upload them to DIAC during my online application? (The guideline states only CERTIFIED passport / marriage certificate copies).

I would really appreciate your advise on the above queries...

Thanks a lot.



Wanderer said:


> Yes, on another read Immi with their SOL#3 heading words may nean if you have a valid ASCO coded assessment that corresponds to a ANZSCO code/occupation as per their list you should nominate the ANZSCO code/occupation in your visa application and hopefully Immi can come up with clearer english than " guidance...... and map across to "
> 
> Something like
> would be more sensible.


----------

